# This a Marginatus? or wat?



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

its like 10" +


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

What shop is it at? Collection point? 
Eyes seem like they are red? If so, its not a marginatus. 
Cant see the caudal fin clear enough. 
Dorsal fin appears to be similiar to what a marginatus dorsal would look like.

Im doubtful that this is a marginatus. If its @ 10" thats basically as big as you will ever see one. 
The thing that is telling me no is the eyes. Cant see the tail clear enough. Like I said, im very doubtful.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

THAT'S A HUGE CHIMPLE


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

the eyes are clear


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks to me like an Serrasalmus Altispinis.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

----------XR---------- said:


> THAT'S A HUGE CHIMPLE


Nice looking fish but I'm not sure what it is...... BTW, that's the biggest chimple I've ever seen.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

----------XR---------- said:


> THAT'S A HUGE CHIMPLE


It's like a chimple on a chimple. Biggest one I've ever seen.









It does resemble a marginatus, but I don't believe it is at 10". I would try and get some better pictures so Frank can give it an accurate ID.








~Taylor~


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I worked it a little in photoshop and the tail seems to be correct for a marginatus. The dorsal fin is a match for marginatus as well as the anal fin. It very well could be a huge marginatus.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! S. marginatus in my opinion !!! Get it


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

the thing is hugggggggge...Opefe says the max a Marginatus is 22cm....22cm = 8.7"....and this guy in the pic is well over 10"


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> the thing is hugggggggge...Opefe says the max a Marginatus is 22cm....22cm = 8.7"....and this guy in the pic is well over 10"


Go pick it up! It's a one of a kind. You might regret not getting him later on.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> the thing is hugggggggge...Opefe says the max a Marginatus is 22cm....22cm = 8.7"....and this guy in the pic is well over 10"


9" w/o tail











> 22.1 cm *SL*


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Excuse me for that question but what means "SL" en "TL" ???

SL = without the tail
TL = with the tail

Is that it ???

NB: I'm french and I haven't found any translation...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

TL total length

SL standard length


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> TL total length


Most commonly the length from the tip of the lower jaw to the very end of the tail fin.



> SL standard length


The length from the tip of the lower jaw to the end of the "meat" of the tail fin. More scientific because wild caught p's don't always have complete finnage at the tail. (Correct me if I described that wrong)!


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

fat nipple guy


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Fomoris said:


> Excuse me for that question but what means "SL" en "TL" ???
> 
> SL = without the tail
> TL = with the tail
> ...


You should read this: http://www.opefe.com/pira_meas.html


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks a lot for your answers !!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

it looks like a MAC to me................


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

dezboy said:


> it looks like a MAC to me................












It's definitely not Serrasalmus maculatus.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

dezboy said:


> it looks like a MAC to me................


i retract my previous statement...............


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol u must be on some serious CRACK to think its a MAC

anyway, Hastus, wat do u think?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Dawgz Posted Today, 01:20 PM
> lol u must be on some serious CRACK to think its a MAC
> 
> *anyway, Hastus, wat do u think? *


I think you need a better photo.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> lol u must be on some serious CRACK to think its a MAC
> 
> anyway, Hastus, wat do u think?


got my wires crossed to be honest, didnt take a good enough look at the pics,


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

if thats a marg. thats freakin huge...


----------

